# Maxx modeling his new Ruff Ruff Couture hoodies and new Ugg carrier



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

Maxx sporting his sweet cocoa hoodie



























His ice cream cone hoodie




































The chi's new Ugg carrier. I've been wanting this carrier for a long time! I finally found one!!




































And an extreme close up.


----------



## ChiWOWa (May 4, 2010)

Sooooo cute!!!!Maxx is adorable 
His bed/blanket looks wonderful and the carrier is to die for! What a lucky boy he is (I wont show those to my Chi's, they'll be so jealous! lol)


----------



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

Oh my! How handsome is he! I LOVE that ice cream cone hoodie!! hehehe! OH AND THAT UGG CARRIER! Awesome! If you're missing it one day....


----------



## sjm (Mar 7, 2011)

omg that ugg carrier is amazing!!!


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi lisa, maxx is a very luckey chih to have a mom as good as you to buy him every thing you saw in the store


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Lisa, Maxx looks FANTASTIC!!!! Oh I'm so happy you posted new pics! Now we need more pics of the rest of your gorgeous bunch.  The hoodies are adorable and the UGG carrier is to die for cute!! I love it.


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

omg i love Maxx! i want him lol x


----------



## N*T*M*4U (Nov 10, 2008)

he's so handsome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Maxx Maxx Maxx...such a handsome fella! Love the hoodie & the carrier is very nice!!


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

He looks fabulous in his new clothes....I also love his close up shot.


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

*Thank you everyone!*



ChiWOWa said:


> Sooooo cute!!!!Maxx is adorable
> His bed/blanket looks wonderful and the carrier is to die for! What a lucky boy he is (I wont show those to my Chi's, they'll be so jealous! lol)


Thank you! He is a lucky boy! I wonder if he thinks so. Lol!!!



rms3402 said:


> Oh my! How handsome is he! I LOVE that ice cream cone hoodie!! hehehe! OH AND THAT UGG CARRIER! Awesome! If you're missing it one day....


Ha! Ha! If it turns up missing I know exactly where to look. LOL!!! 
Thank you!



sjm said:


> omg that ugg carrier is amazing!!!


Thank you! I've wanted it for awhile and finally found one! :hello1:



sheilabenny5353 said:


> hi lisa, maxx is a very luckey chih to have a mom as good as you to buy him every thing you saw in the store


Aww! Thank you! I'm almost positive that I enjoy everything more than he does. Lol!



Brodysmom said:


> Lisa, Maxx looks FANTASTIC!!!! Oh I'm so happy you posted new pics! Now we need more pics of the rest of your gorgeous bunch.  The hoodies are adorable and the UGG carrier is to die for cute!! I love it.


Thank you Tracy, and Maxx thanks you too! It must be that raw diet he's on. :coolwink: New pics of the crew have been posted...finally! I love the carrier too! I don't think they make it anymore because I have been searching for one online for a while, and nothing. I got lucky when I found this one! Gotta love Ebay! :hello1: 



*Princess* said:


> omg i love Maxx! i want him lol x


Aww! Maxx sends you kisses! Woof!



N*T*M*4U said:


> he's so handsome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Thank you Moni! 



MChis said:


> Maxx Maxx Maxx...such a handsome fella! Love the hoodie & the carrier is very nice!!


Thank you Heather! Maxx is blushing. 



lynx8456 said:


> He looks fabulous in his new clothes....I also love his close up shot.


Thank you! I love that close up shot too!


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Oh Maxx, what a handsome wee laddie you are!

His coat is gorgeous Lisa, so silky!
I hope my wee Dillon's comes in like that.
Fab carrier and clothes too!
He is one lucky boy!


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

Terri said:


> Oh Maxx, what a handsome wee laddie you are!
> 
> His coat is gorgeous Lisa, so silky!
> I hope my wee Dillon's comes in like that.
> ...


Thank you Terri!
I think Dillion will have a gorgeous coat. It's beautful now, and it will only get better!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

aww, Max is gorgeous and so is that Ugg Carrier!!! i never knew they made them, wow


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Maxx, you are absolutely beautiful, and I LOVE your carrier!!!


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

I think Maxxs hair might be longer than mine! Look at that tail plume! Hes such a handsome boy, and that carrier is fabulous! Jealous!


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

elaina said:


> aww, Max is gorgeous and so is that Ugg Carrier!!! i never knew they made them, wow


Thank you! Maxx sends his love! 



TLI said:


> Maxx, you are absolutely beautiful, and I LOVE your carrier!!!


Thank you! Hugs!! 



Reese and Miley said:


> I think Maxxs hair might be longer than mine! Look at that tail plume! Hes such a handsome boy, and that carrier is fabulous! Jealous!


Lol! I know his hair is long! Thank you for your kind words!!!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

He is beautiful!! I love those clothes, esp. the cocoa one *i love cocoa*  The carrier is pretty sweeeeeet! :love1:


----------



## Lindilou (Mar 6, 2011)

Your chi is so handsome! And he deserves that handsome Ugg bag too


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Max is very handsome in his new clothes....And I love love the carrier, Where did you find one at? I never knew they made one. Will have to have a look.,


----------

